
An explanation of where the term closure comes from by Max Hailpern - d0mine
http://mrevelle.blogspot.com/2006/10/closure-on-closures.html
======
d0mine
Link to original source is dead [http://www.cs.utah.edu/plt/mailarch/plt-
scheme-2001/msg00226...](http://www.cs.utah.edu/plt/mailarch/plt-
scheme-2001/msg00226.html)

------
michael_dorfman
Wow, thanks for that. That was really interesting.

